# closing unwanted ports & what is --> 1720/tcp filtered H.323/Q.931



## benpptung (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi...I've just made a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.1 today, and not yet install any package except bash. I try nmap to scan all ports of the new installed system, and got the following messages


```
Starting Nmap 5.00 ( [url]http://nmap.org[/url] ) at 2010-11-08 11:24 CST
Interesting ports on 111.222.333.444:
Not shown: 65533 closed ports
PORT     STATE    SERVICE
22/tcp   open     ssh
1720/tcp filtered H.323/Q.931
```

It seems H.323/Q.931 is installed by default in FreeBSD 8.1, why ? 
How can I close the service?

thanks for any help.


----------



## Savagedlight (Nov 8, 2010)

That service is shown as filtered, i.e. not open.
Run this command to find out what's listening on which ports:
`# sockstat -l`

You might want to read [thread=4108]Unofficial FreeBSD Security Checklist / Links / Resources[/thread]


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2010)

Please read the nmap(1) man page regarding filtered ports.


----------



## benpptung (Nov 9, 2010)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> That service is shown as filtered, i.e. not open.
> Run this command to find out what's listening on which ports:
> `# sockstat -l`
> 
> You might want to read [thread=4108]Unofficial FreeBSD Security Checklist / Links / Resources[/thread]



Thank you for your advice.


----------



## benpptung (Nov 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please read the nmap(1) man page regarding filtered ports.



Thank you for your advice....
Actually, I've figured out what happen after my post, but I don't know how to close the thread. Sorry for the question.


----------

